# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  اعراب (جدُّ مخيف)

## باسم الحافي

السلام عليكم أيها الكرام:
ما أعراب " جدُّ " في جملة (الأمر جدُّ مخيفٍ )؟
  و ( مخيفٌ جداً)؟ 
و( الأمرُ جدُّ/جدٌ / جداً أصعب من ذاك الأمر ) ؟ 
بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## محمد عبدالمنعم

> السلام عليكم أيها الكرام:
> ما أعراب " جدُّ " في جملة (الأمر جدُّ مخيفٍ )؟
>   و ( مخيفٌ جداً)؟ 
> و( الأمرُ جدُّ/جدٌ / جداً أصعب من ذاك الأمر ) ؟ 
> بارك الله فيكم ..


جد: خبر المبتدأ .
مخيف : مضاف إليه.
جدا : مفعول مطلق أومصدر في موضع الحال ( مجدا )

----------


## كمال أحمد

وما نوع هذه الإضافة أخي محمد - بارك الله فيك؟

----------


## محمد عبدالمنعم

إضافة ( جد مخيف ) إضافة غير محضة .والله أعلم

----------


## كمال أحمد

جزاك الله خيرا.
السؤال الآن: لماذا هي إضافة غير محضة؟

----------


## محمد عبدالمنعم

غير محضة لأنها لا تحمل معنى الحرف.

----------

